# Needing a bit of advice please .. what would you do ?



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am booked in for puppy training classes starting Monday. We don't get Pickle until 31st March but the lady at the training class has a puppy for us to practise with. She is suggesting that we bring him along when we get him. BUT obviously he will only have had his first set of injections. She said it wouldn't matter as all the puppies are either fully vaccinated or on their first set but to go with vet's advice - some say yes some say no apparently.

I don't know that I feel comfortable with taking him before his second injections have taken effect. I don't mind attending and learning with another dog because I can obviously put into practise with him when he gets here. I also think it would give me some confidence too! 

So would you take him before the second injections or not? Thanks x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my Echo and Delta where at training class at 8 weeks old, not taking part but mingaling with the other dogs as we atend the full day because i help out at the class. their was no efect on their health from doing that. 


i think it is fab that your trainer is sugesting you bring him along. even if you dont actualy take part in the class with the pup you can still watch and listen. and he gets to sniff and watch. so by the time you get him walking about he will be comfertable with where he is. 


i say go for it. its never too early.


also think about it, if puppies couldnt mingle with other dogs, thin i should have had any more than 1 dog because the pup has to come into the house with other dogs. 

anything your puppy will come into contact with outside, will come in on your cloths and footwair. 



im noit saying walk him from your house to the class, carry him and keep him in your arms. but if your trainer is happy i would go with her. she sounds fab. not wanting to miss out on the early stage.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for your response, Kendal x I'm keen for Pickle to mix with other puppies as early as possible. I have a friend with a cockerpoo who has also said to bring him over to meet her 19 month old.. fully vaccinated etc. I was just a little worried as I don't want to bring him into contact with parvo really, although I'm told we live in a low risk area..


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, go along. It really is never too early to socialise pups. I have a now 9 week old coming to daycare here and he has only had his first jab but as I know the other 3 dogs are all fully vaccinated its fine. He loves playing and learning here all day and goes home tired and happy. It also helps burn off some of that puppy energy as he can't go out for walks yet.
They learn some important manners from other dogs.
Enjoy your classes and let us know how you go.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I had the same dilema when I first got Millie. In the end I chose not to take Millie before she was fully vaccinated, because the training classes were outdoors. And I was advised not to join in. Wish I had really, nothing like getting on with the training. Its also very unusual for a puppy not to be vaccinated and I doubt those that aren't will be in puppy classes.

However because Millie had to have a third vaccination due to the breeder giving one make and the vet giving another make (I worked this out only recently thanks to Turi) she was not allowed up until nearly 13 weeks. I actually took her out one weekend , carrying her most the time and putting her down to go to the loo., before her final vaccination, the vet wasn't impressed. I decided they were being overly fussy.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I took Bertie to dog training after his first jab, I didn't do anything with him he just sat on my lap and was taking it all in. He had a little mingle with the other pups after class. He was a little shy but after a couple of times of going he soon found his feet or rather paws  so I say go for it too.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I was exactly the same as you nervous about going before 2nd injections but we decided to take Rufus and all was fine. Most of the other puppies had only had their 1st injections. 
For me going training sooner rather than later was best. I had never owned a dog before and I learnt so much in the first class and it also gave me more confidence.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Socialisation is key to a well behaved puppy/dog in my opinion. 

I fully understand your worries prior to second vaccination, however in a controlled way with other vaccinated puppies, this type of experience can be so beneficial for both you and Pickle. 

When my dogs were puppies they were socialised with other full vaccinated dogs in the home environment, never outside until vet gave the ok to walk them outside


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your comments.. feel easier now xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think it is fine once first injections done all the dogs at training will be owned by responsible dog owners and in fact may vets say we over vaccinate our dogs anyway!


----------

